# Moving to KL



## munimdibosh (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello guys,

This is my first post here. I am a software engineer based in Dhaka, Bangladesh. 
Right now my annual salary is around 18,113.76 US Dollar after deducting the necessary tax amounts. My current company is a good one and their office culture and policies are amazing.

Anyways, very recently, I have received an offer from a Malaysian company to join as Senior Full Stack Engineer. They offered me a salary of 13,500RM. 

I have never been to any other country and it is going to be a huge move for me since I will have to leave my wife and mom here. The offer also includes one week of working from home in every other month though(the plane fair will be on me).

Is this a good offer to move to KL? Will it be a wise decision to move to an unknown country at all? I need to make a savings at least around 6-7k RM and send it back to my family. Will it be possible?

I would really appreciate your thoughts around it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy and welcome. Hopefully you will have some replies by those living in Malaysia and gain the info you need.

Just my opinion. That does not seem like a very high salary for that type work. Maybe the cost of living is low enough there to make it worth it. Use caution and don't make a move until you have all the info.
Remember, anything that sounds too good to be true--usually is.


----------



## SaigonDude (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi,

The salary seems very low, if you are quoting annual salary is both companies. KL is not as cheap as it once was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnjayson (May 2, 2018)

It's average salary in Kula Lampur, the living cost will take you around a quarter of your salary and furthermore, foreigners has to pay higher taxes than the locals.


----------

